# Buckroe pier fishing



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

I took my time putting this on because Wednesday night 8P-1A was not very productive. We used Bloodworm, squid and minnows and only caught 7 spot and croaker. This was my first time on that pier and I was very impressed with it's construction, convenience and over all comfort.
BTW: Is it true that Lynnhaven Pier is now charging $10.00 for adults? NOT a good idea. folks.


----------



## drum runner (Sep 2, 2010)

*Lynnhaven $10.00*

I don't care how good the fishing might be, they will never get $10.00 out of me. Someone needs to wake them up and let them know its Sept. all of the tourists are gone home. How bout a discount for locals?:fishing:


----------



## jb1edlover (Jun 12, 2010)

It's only $6 at Buckroe if you have a fishing license, $8 if ya don't. That's a good deal to me. I've had hit or miss luck at Buckroe, but since it's 10 minutes from my driveway it's the one I fish the most. I do want to head down to the actual "oceanfront" and do some fishing one day.
JB


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jun 19, 2000)

I just spoke with Lynnhaven Pier and they said they're charging $8.


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm used to paying 8 bucks per person, 10 for 3 poles at the Va Beach pier. Are the other piers considerably cheaper or something?


----------



## cuzdave (Jan 8, 2004)

I fish Lynnhaven Pier frequently. They charge $8.00 a head.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

drum runner said:


> I don't care how good the fishing might be, they will never get $10.00 out of me. Someone needs to wake them up and let them know its Sept. all of the tourists are gone home. How bout a discount for locals?:fishing:


Good thing you don't wanna go to NC and SC, some are $8 per/including your anchor rod, some are $15, others are $20 and up. South of outer banks though almost all have live bait tanks for pin riggers.


----------



## flukeassassn (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey cuzdave, how is the fishing on lynnhaven? Want to go out there sunday n try for sum specks! For some reason, I cant find the #


----------



## Ociferscott (Apr 24, 2009)

jb1edlover said:


> It's only $6 at Buckroe if you have a fishing license, $8 if ya don't. That's a good deal to me. I've had hit or miss luck at Buckroe, but since it's 10 minutes from my driveway it's the one I fish the most. I do want to head down to the actual "oceanfront" and do some fishing one day.
> JB


My only problem with paying $6 at Buckroe is that I can travel 15 more minutes and fish from Fort Monroe for free. And the Fort Monroe pier is nice, really nice. True the bait shop is 1/8 mile away, but it's free.


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Advisor said:


> I took my time putting this on because Wednesday night 8P-1A was not very productive. We used Bloodworm, squid and minnows and only caught 7 spot and croaker. This was my first time on that pier and I was very impressed with it's construction, convenience and over all comfort.
> BTW: Is it true that Lynnhaven Pier is now charging $10.00 for adults? NOT a good idea. folks.


A friend told me that he was charged $10.00 at Lynnhaven a couple of weeks ago. I hope he's reading this. I was just wondering.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Advisor said:


> A friend told me that he was charged $10.00 at Lynnhaven a couple of weeks ago. I hope he's reading this. I was just wondering.


Maybe he was charged extra if he had more than their 2 rod/pot gear limit.


----------



## marcs (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm the one Advisor is talking about. Two weeks ago I went to Lynnhaven Pier and they charge me $10.00 to fish. I had only two rods with me. They pissed me off. Advisor and me went to Buckroe Pier becauce of that, nice pier. Then I went back to lynnhaven this Friday night and they charged $8.00.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

No extra gear....no cart rental....etc..... 
Can't figure why they'd charge that much.


----------



## chefish (Aug 23, 2008)

Thrifty Angler said:


> No extra gear....no cart rental....etc.....
> Can't figure why they'd charge that much.


Easy, the person taking the cash needed to buy a beer:beer:


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

8$ for 3 rods & 6am to 6am is a steal!!!!


----------



## jb1edlover (Jun 12, 2010)

$6 if ya have a fishing license!

BTW.... This was caught on Buckroe yesterday!




























6 1/2 lbs and 25in... There were two of these caught yesterday about this size. Probably 50 that were 12-15 inches...
JB


----------

